# making a sheep halter?



## patandchickens (Apr 18, 2010)

So I'd like to start trying to get these two 3.5-month-old lambs used to wearing a halter and eventually get them broke to lead.  (I've been told it's basically like leash-training cats - first you just let them do whatever they want without trying to restrain or lead them, til they are used to wearing the halter, then you can start trying to exert some directional control and train them)

Looking at sheep/goat halters in catalogs, it seems like it would take approximately fifteen seconds to make one out of baler twine or soft thin rope or something like that. Is this true, or is there something I'm missing that really makes it worthwhile to *buy* one?

If homemade is fine, which would you recommend as the best material - natural baler twine, very heavy-gauge plastic baler twine, natural or thinner plastic baler twine that has been braided first, or thin soft rope?

Any other advice on the subject?

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 18, 2010)

Definitely no baler twine. It's too thin and would be uncomfortable.  It's easy to make one, you just need the right rope.  I'd either use a cotton rope or poly (you can fuse the ends so it doesn't unravel).  I really prefer cotton because I think it forms to their head better.  Poly tends to be somewhat stiff until it's broken in well.  

Here's a really good diagram  to show you how!


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 18, 2010)

You know I'm all for making my own things, but I found a great, adjustable sheep show halter and lead at Southern States for $13.  It is very sturdy and made like a horse halter with great rings on which to snap the lead.  The best part I liked was the adjustments were on each side of the halter and on the head and cheek straps.  

This was attractive to me because they can wear it when small and also as they grow.  I plan to introduce my ram lamb to the halter when he arrives and he will be the only one to wear one for now.


----------



## lupinfarm (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah I would go for the store-bought kind. Most Co-op stores have leather show halters that are "adjustable" around the nose because the lead and halter are all-in-one. 

Can you do collars with sheep? The two goaties here have collars on and I walk them by lead to a little pasture every day so they've kind of been trained as a necessity lol.


----------



## Beekissed (Apr 18, 2010)

Mine is the red nylon type and the lead is a separate thing.  

I also have the nylon rope slider kind that has the lead built in...this tightens on their heads if they pull against it.  That one I bought for teaching a calf to halter/lead. 

My ram lamb is black and I figure the red will show up on him real well and let folks easily identify him as my ram if they are visiting my paddocks.  Since the ram is the iffy element in a flock, it would be nice to be able to tie him up at a moment's notice if needed.

Anyone going to place a bell on their ewes/does?


----------



## lupinfarm (Apr 18, 2010)

I've been considering bells for the two goaties for the summer since they'll be on pasture during the day. They're really good about coming back when they do get out, it only takes a feed pan and I can hook the lead ropes on them and lead them back, but they like to go and try to break in Luna's field and thats a big no-no... she is totally perplexed by goats and I'm afraid she'd hurt them by accident, so bells are being seriously considered here!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 19, 2010)

I prefer the adjustable rope halters to the nylon type. I had those and used them for years but the rope ones are so much lighter and more convenient for me.  I definitely wouldn't leave a halter on a sheep while unattended, that's just asking for trouble because sheep tend to get themselves into some risky situations!  

And I tried the bell thing too.  THat lasted about 2 minutes.     LOUD!!!


----------



## freemotion (Apr 19, 2010)

No bells here ever again!  I had  doe that I put a bell on years ago.   One day she didn't come in for supper when I called.  I found her "tied" to the fence in the hot sun by her bell, which she'd somehow caught in the fence.  She was ok, but it might have ended tragically.  

I took all collars off here, too, when I got Mya, who has horns.  She is wearing a collar still, but that will likely come off, too, if I get a couple of keeper doelings or a buck.  I won't be disbudding.


----------



## nsanywhere (Apr 21, 2010)

my 2 ewes have collars and bells - worn them since they were 2 months old. I love the sound, and I like to know what they are up to.

Just be sure to check the collars regularly and loosen as needed so they don't choke.


----------



## kelsey2017 (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is the baling twine halter I made for my sheep by following the link at the beginning of this thread by aggieterpkatie.  I braided 7 strands (sounds hard but is easy) of plastic twine and it is actually quite cushy.  I would not get into a pulling match with it or any of the poly ones though, I bet it would rub it you hd a really panicky sheep.  It is very adjustable and best of all free!  It took me 15 mins start to finish, and that included time digging through the pile of twines to find 7 strings with the knots close to the cut end!


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 15, 2011)

When I worked at UCD on a fertility/ behavior study... we worked with about 100 fully mature rams at a time. We made cotton clothesline halters very similar to what Kelsey just posted. We just tied a small loop at one end than another loop about 4-6 inches down then pass the other end of the loop through both loops for  adjustable over the back of the head to under jaw area, make the lead portion about 6' -8'long for easier handling and walaa... a halter with lead. We had most of the rams halter broke within 2-5 haltering sessions and occasionally a few had a very hard time learning. The additional rope leangth comes in handy when one has an unrully sheep.  One can then just  loop the end of the rope behing the hind quarter and back to the halter to assist you to make it move  ( push+ pull) forward.  Enjoy !


----------



## patandchickens (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice job! Yeah, that's actually waht I was talking about in my original post on this thread last year, braiding the baler twine before making into a halter. Although I have to say you are a much better braider than I am!  (I ended up just buying some rope, and then ultimately buying a commercial rope halter anyhow because I was having too much trouble getting proportions right without a *docile* animal to do fittings on )

<applause>,

Pat


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 16, 2011)

Great job, Kelsey!


----------



## Resolute (Apr 19, 2011)

I found a good video on youtube about this.  

Rope Halter 

I used 3-ply nylon rope, because the ends can be melted, and it felt very soft.  My sheep are small, so I used 3/8 inch.  It held well... They weren't too used to it though


----------

